# DX Code for Resection Concha Bullosa 31240



## king8247 (Jan 25, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what diagnosis code they use when billing resection concha vullosa (31240)?


----------



## freespririt0806 (Feb 2, 2018)

*Dx code concha bullosa*

I have always used j34.89 and never have a problem


----------

